# squeaks and nips?



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

My female bird Henners never lets me pick her up. She is fine with getting kisses and snuggling with your chin and stuff, but whenever I try to put my hand under her belly she gets all nippy and squeaks at me. (eee, eee, eee sounds) She never bites me hard. Just tiny nips up and down my fingers. I usually just call it her being sassy, but what is this behavior? I notice she does it to the other bird whenever he gets very close to her. 

I have to mention that if she puts her head down she loves to sit there and get her head scratched, but if you stop to pick her up, she runs away or gets all squeaky again.

Also she always returns inside her cage. I have to get her out several times or close the cage to make her stay out for a while. I don't have much trouble getting her out. I mean she does scamper away from me, but she's not scared of me. Just evasive.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello. This will solve your problem . 
B J's. EASY BIRD TAMING
First a few tips to make life easier for you. 
In the evening prior to your chosen taming days, provide your bird with 
only a basic seed mix diet & use any or all the other food items in very 
small portions as taming treats. Millet spray alone soon loses its appeal. 
Birds eat a wide variety of fruit, veg, nuts, hard boiled eggs etc, etc. so 
don't stick with a limited selection for their dietary needs. 

I normally train eight birds in a cage at the same time. One, two or eight 
birds, the taming is the same
Don't let her out of their cage till she is happy to perch on your hand to eat 
the treat every time it's offered. 
Any chasing & catching can ruin any bond already built-up between you. 
Many birds are fearful & hate being clasped in the hand, so don't do it...
Keeping birds caged for a few days will not cause them harm in any way, 
either mentally or physically. 

THE TAMING SYSTEM.
Feed treats little & often, so your visits mean nice things to eat. 
Hold the treat on your finger tips palm up, close to the perch so she can eat. 
During the next few days, move the treat onto your palm, so she has to 
step-up on your fingers to reach the treat.
After a day or two of eating while perched on your hand every time it's
offered. 
Have her step-up & take him from the cage for a fly round, knowing you 
can return him with a treat in the cage & a small treat in hand for a step-up 
reward.
Allow your bird to explore her environment, but don't try to push her into 
interacting with you. If she wants to return to cage it wont be of any benefit 
to force her to stay out. Would you like to be thrown out of your home every 
time you wished to enter??? 
One lesson at a time, step-up, in & out of the cage is enough for any bird to 
learn before moving on to other tricks, games etc.
If your bird wants to include you in her exploration then OK but take care 
not to make any sudden moves that may upset her.. 
Professional trainers & performers always give a treat to ensure friendly, 
happy compliance.
Even if it's only one peck at a millet spray or a Sunflower heart, for a 
large parrot, half a heart for a budgie size bird.....B J


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks I'll definitely try the treat ideas. Maybe I should leave her in the cage instead of grabbing her out. Your right she doesn't like to be clasped but if I corner her with my hand she'll step up into my palm. Funny girl she always walks over while i'm on the pc and snuggles with the side of my arm but she doesn't like my fingers much. :/


----------

